# ND Color ?



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I *think* it's a black sundagau(sp) w/ white but...Not sure? Just would like to verify.


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Not sure about his color but he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm not very familiar with the "fancy" Nigerian colors but our doe, Poppy is the same color as him (without white) and her registered color is Sundgau (sp?), so I'm gonna guess, yeah, he/she is too.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks swiss marked...that's what you call the pattern. Sangau (can't think of how this is spelt)? is more like a buckskin without the cape, just brown on the legs and striped and face, under neck.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea... swiss mark. sundgau's are a form of the buckskin pattern..its an extended cape in essence.. so they're need to have buckskin type boots to be considered a sundgau.. so a swiss mark


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

and he's got the "follow me" marks on his patootie, so def a swiss mark ( compare him to a togg)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you get yourself a ND?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

I *may* be getting him. I hope I get to get him anyway. I am buying out a Pygmy herd of 2 does, a wether, and the wether ND. So we'll see how it works out.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, Dooley is here! And OMG is he a sweetheart!!!!!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Swiss marked has a dark underside. This to me looks definitely Sundgau or soemtimes referred to as lightbelly. An excellent illustrated site on ND genetics is Foxcroft. Just Google in foxcroft genetics and it will take you there.


----------

